# HS17 software download



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Does any one know how to force a download on a HS17 (genie 2) because it does not connect to a TV directly the old way 02468 after reboot does not work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what is current version on your HS17 ?
if it's 0x0d12 then it's not necessary to do forced download

I would try common trick - disconnect power cord, press and hold power [or reset] button then reconnect power


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would wait for a response on the edgecutter forum you posted on As smith pointed out there is only one release right now so forcing won't change anything


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You need to do a reset, then watch the lights on the front of the HS17. During the initial boot up sequence (about 10 seconds) the status light remains off. Once the status light turns solid white (for about 5 seconds) press the Add Client button on the top of the HS17 to force a software download. The status light will flash yellow (for about 5 seconds) then flash white while the download occurs. Do not unplug or reset the HS17 while it is the flashing white state.

However, there should be rare if any need to do this. Installers should do this on initial install. Otherwise, automatic software updates should take care of any such needs.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

thank you guys , yes i just need to leave it alone LOL


----------

